# 1963 Schwinn Jaguar with Original Springer all original horn works nice chrome.



## 64jmb (Oct 1, 2022)

1963 Schwinn Jaguar with original springer - All original! 

Coppertone and schwinn tires and horn works! $975 or best offer + Shipping. M/O only. 

You can message me or email me at 64jmb@cox.net  sold as is no returns. More pictures upon request. Very clean and original and nice chrome.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2022)

Very nice example. You would have much better luck selling if you posted this in the Classified section for complete bikes.


----------



## 64jmb (Oct 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Very nice example. You would have much better luck selling if you posted this in the Classified section for complete bikes.



oh ok where is that at?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2022)

64jmb said:


> oh ok where is that at?




Scroll down the page to the Classifieds section.


----------



## 64jmb (Oct 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Scroll down the page to the Classifieds section.



Thanks! I have it listed there too!


----------



## 64jmb (Oct 16, 2022)

SOLD, Thanks!


----------

